# My first slingshot.



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

After a few questions in chat, a few discussions in PM, and at least two phonecalls, I've decided it's high time I try my hand at making a slingshot.

I've got a box or two of antler, horn, and bone and I thought it'd be cool to make something other than handles and the occasional powder measure, pick or crochet hook.

Thanks go to frogman, jmplsnt, Nico, and the guys in the chat for being patient with me as I asked my questions. I am in your debt.

So without more blithering as most folks would really rather see the show, I present the star of this adventure.







As you can see, I've picked out a right hand antler and marked the tines with a Sharpie prior to making my cuts. Pretty straight forward.​





And the same antler after I sawed the tines down and did some shaping with a course round file and 6" halfround bastard file. I shaped a pocket for my index finger to grip as it is held in my right hand.​I've gone to get a bag #32 bands and have located a suitable piece of leather to make the pocket and band set. I have a couple more refinements to make before assembling.​Please bear with me as I finish the various parts and put them together.​I welcome input. The first slingshot is usually the most intimidating.​Thanks for having a look.​


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

You will make some beautiful cattys out of that!


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

mckee said:


> You will make some beautiful cattys out of that!


Working on my band sets right now. Got to go find the leather bits I have to make a few pouches as well.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Very,very nice looking antler there!!
Probably one of the best materials for slingshot making, horn and antler. I doubt any fork hits would be a problem









Looking forward to the final outcome.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Best of luck as the project progresses. If you can't find any high-quality 32's I strongly suggest the cheap office 64's. They are very easily available and cheap 1/4 lb at Walmart is only $0.88 per bag and they are both durable and shoot very well. I would chain them in a 64/332 or 64/443 configuration.

Definately keep us posted!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Lookin' good to me. Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Just keep on plugging away. the start is without any flaws. Thanks for posting....Frogman


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is gonna be good. Like Frogman said, you made a great start on it!


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, the first modification has taken place to improve grip for me and that was to file out the finger grip on the top fork. I filed it back a bit giving it a crook that my index finger has more purchase to hang on to. I may take off a little more but for right now, this is going to do nicely.








Kinda looks like a fin if you ask me.

Now I got the band set made. 32/555 (#32/ 5 x 5 x 5) if I am to understand jmplsnt's method of describing his band construction. As described by Nico and jmplsnt, this should give me a stronger 'snap' when I release the pouch.

The next task I need to do now is hunt down my leather bits and cut the tabs for the forks as described by jmplsnt and the pouch in the resortera style as described by Nico and jmplsnt. I like the idea of an "Erstatz" pouch as I will not be limited in my ammo choices.

The last task I need to complete is a padded grip (for lack of a better word) that will shift the position of the handle in my hand pivoting the forks toward me so I don't flex my wrist excessively while holding this side shooter. I think I shall make this a heavily felted wool pad covered by a leather 'skin' and secured to the body of the antler with leather ties in a 5 bight turks head knot at each end.

Should look styling.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice to me. good job


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

like it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like it to


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

It's up date time!

I can say I have a certain enthusiasm doing this project. Especially since I see my progress to a final item coming about so quickly.







I have glued the leather tabs to the front of the forks with a a acrylic adhesive and cut the pouch from a chunk of scrap leather. The pouch is 4.75 inches long, 1.75 inches wide. The tabs are 5/8ths of an inch wide and 5.25 inches long. So other than adding the band set and securing it and the padded palm grip, this is almost done.

Here's a close up of the tabs ont he forks and the pouch in case any one is interested.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are on your way.

Let us know how you like it. Better yet, if you have a camera take a video of you hitting a can a couple of times.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Not to play favorites.....but this is a slingshot that I can really get into! I can't wait to see this one completed!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, cool design and material


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Yet another update in my journey in making a side shooter sling shot.

The tabs were glued in the front, the bands were attached and the tabs anchored with natural colored synthetic sinew. Well I think the pictures will speak volumes so I'll just post the pictures and let them do the talking for me.








Nice and clean lines in my thinking.






















I used #23 red bands to secure the bands at the tabs and leather buttons on the back side of the pouch.

As always, input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks for stopping by to look.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, finished one looks a very nice ergo


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I feel safe in saying you have a superb slingshot to begin your shooting journey with. Excellent work on the tabs and binding and especially how you worked around the thumbrest.

Were that one mine I believe I'd be making it my 32/555 heavy-hitter....very nice work.


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

All that is left for me to finish and add is the pad to pivot the slingshot forks toward me. I have an ammo pouch in the works and sewn by hand. I'm basing it on an ammo pouch I made for my black powder shooting kit years back.

The bands have a lovely *snap* to them. Not over powering and, so far, I have not suffered the dreaded slap. I like the size of the pouch and the leather 'buttons' on the back hold the bands into place quite nicely. The few test shots I've done have been at close range (6 feet or so) with a picture frame bumper at a piece of corrugated cardboard. The cardboard knows it's been hit and still no hand slap.

I'll need to scrounge up some ammo or, better yet, make some.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now thats a slingshot good work, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

WHOOPING!!
I always wonder where you guys source antlers for slingshots. A natural looks more 'natural' when made with antlers...

It might be cheap #32's, but 5x5x5 definitely would be hard hitting with larger ammo. My setup was 8x8x6 using 8mm stainless steel bb which I think too much energy was wasted with the light projectile, hahaha....


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yonaka, you are a natural, beautiful slingshot. Very creative and well done. It's easy to see that you have enjoyed the journey. A+++
Philly


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw shucks guys. You're going to make me blush.


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Gentlemen and Ladies of the forum, I present my *completed* first slingshot.








Please give it some time to load. It's a rather long image.

I'll name it when it when the time comes.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats a stunner!


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

that is just real nice, i have first refusal if you sell her







, talent speaks for its self, and your talent never stops speaking


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That is some slingshot, and for you 1st, very nice, love the leather work, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

The pouch look so Nico and the tabs and chains remind me of Jmp! Good start!!

P.S. I stole the picture ^____^


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> The pouch look so Nico and the tabs and chains remind me of Jmp! Good start!!
> 
> P.S. I stole the picture ^____^


Well she is a beauty. Be fun to find out how well she shoots.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Is see the fiber artist come out in your work here. This first start speaks of perfection, I can't wait to see your work in a year from now. Way to go Yanaka. Good on you. Frogman


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Truly impressive Yonaka!!! It's very bushcraft meets mountainman!!!


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

I take a bow. Gentlemen, I thank you for your kind words. I will be adding accoutrements to this slingshot so check in from time to time or catch me in the chat.









Now I can move to my next slingshot. Should be another interesting journey into slingshot making.

P.S. She has a name... Boadicea.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

**** of a first catty !


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice slingshot Yonaka,

How does she shoot?

Nico


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, that's better than I could do and I've made several dozen up to this point. It's an incredible piece to say the least. I know you are a craftsy-make stuff kind of person but now I truly understand you are possessed of some great ability.

Extra points for the name choice, and I look forward to seeing many more from you.


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Nico said:


> Nice slingshot Yonaka,
> 
> How does she shoot?
> 
> Nico


You know, I have yet to put a rock in the pouch but, I did put a silicon picture frame bumper in and had a few shots at a piece of cardboard. Nice snap, made the cardboard hop, should fire real nice firing off a pebble or round ball. I just need to gather up my ammo and do a little something outside.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Fabulous Slingshot!!


----------

